# Big ole Bass Personal Best



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sunday was such a nice day that it would be a crime not to go out and fish, so me, my dad, and a buddy of mine went out to my uncle's farm pond to do a little fishing. I was really glad that my dad could make it out because he doesn't get a lot of time off from work and neither do I. Fishing started off kinda slow but then I noticed some fish bunching up in the shade on the one side of the pond, I cast out with a 6 inch whacky rigged senko green pumpkin blk flk and bam a BIG bass grabs it and takes off, but I get a bad hookset and the fish gets away. The very next cast I flip it into the shade again and boom, fish on.... and its a nice one. I saw her come up, swirl, and thought it's a good one, but then she jumped and my jaw dropped. Due to the steepness of the bank we had to net her and she was caught in a ton of weeds, but when we lifted that net out of the water, we we're all speechless. We measured her at 23 inches, forgot to get a girth in all of the excitement and didn't get the weight cause I left my scale on the other side of the pond, I estimated her at around 6.5-7 pounds, but definitely let me know what you guys think! After snapping a couple of photos, I released her back to the pond for a well deserved retirement. My dad caught several nice bluegill, bass, and crappie, which I was going to get a picture of a monster bluegill that he caught, but he threw it back in before I could get my camera ready. My buddy caught several nice bass, the largest being around 4 lbs which we took photos of with his smart phone. I ended up catching a couple of other nice fish, but at the end of the day I was just really thankful that we all had a great time and were able to get out. Here's a couple of photos of the old girl.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Very Nice Bass!!!! I would agree with your estimate...you are more than likely pretty close saying that bass is over 6lbs....Again very nice fish...Congrats!!!!


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hell yeah that's a monster. It's the guy you met at dicks sporting goods the other day and I randomly just seen the pic and recognized your forum name. That Abu Garcia sx is on sale 129 I'm really thinking about getting it. Caught a couple 1 pounders on that rebel craw I bought the other day. Love them lures


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good to see your having luck, hopefully you didn't lose any (wee craws) while fishing. Those are smallmouth gold.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That is a real real heavy heavy *Biggun'!*


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

That is a hawg! Nice fish


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

what a beast


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Every bit of 6.5lbs. I bet she was real heavy with all those eggs. Congrats. Replica Mount?????


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh yeah she was real heavy, that's why I was leaning more towards 7lbs (a replica will probably be in the works), I think we still got a week or 2 before spawn starts to take place, haven't seen any fish on the beds the last couple of days due to temperature changes. Pre-spawn madness is still on!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I will also agree that your estimate looks to be real close. What a tank! Congrats


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

the fish in the attached picture was over 7 pounds and I would say your fish looks similar. Great fish and thanks for sharing your day.










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoors information engine


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice one!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

That's a monster. Congrats on the personal best u got me beat

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

great picture too, nice job.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's a nice one! You should just quit bassin for the season because nothing is going to top that size and the story lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the comments fellas. Now the only question is how big was the one that I missed!?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

That is a slob fish dude, nice work. Where's this farm pond?


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

That's a huge bass. Awesome job!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd say that fish is an easy 7 lbs. I caught a 22 incher at Mogadore a few years back that weighed 6 lb 10 oz. and that fish wasn't full of eggs like your fish. That thing is a PIG !!!
Very nice. 

With the full moon coming this weekend the bass spawn should really start kicking in. There is an old saying for when bass get on the beds. "When the lilacs are blooming the bass are on the beds" It seems to be especially true for ponds and smaller lakes. Of course with the crazy weather this year who knows lol


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Heerrrreee piggy piggy piggy! Bet that hook set felt like a snag!! lol Awesome fish!:B


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wheres the farm pond???? lol


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

One beautiful HAWG right there!


----------



## Mikeallen2085 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think she is 7 easy


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The senko didn't even hit the bottom, I just felt a bump and watched my line start to move....


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish!! Congratulations!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I ended up moving back to the Columbus area, I might have to hit you up sometime!


----------

